# Galveston Tourament Update/Satellite Tagging



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Turnout is looking pretty good so far. You can still sign up at the Captains meeting on Friday evening. I will have a limited number of shirts for sale on a first come first serve basis for those that did not preregister. Also, we will be satellite tagging tarpon during the tournament. This is a good chance to participate and get a tarpon you catch tagged with the same type of satellite tags you've seen on Shark Week. Here is the link to more information. http://www.projecttarpon.com/tournamentseriesGalveston.html


----------

